
Apple: Short Term Winner, Long Term Loser - icey
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-short-term-winner-long-term-loser-2010-8
======
pedalpete
Why the author seems to think that apps in the iTunes store are better than
apps in other app stores is beyond me. There may be more apps in the iTunes
store, but I doubt they have higher quality.

On the other side, though I agree that Jobs is making some huge errors, he's
also not so dumb (or surrounded by dumb people) to realize the mistakes which
were made earlier in the history of Apple.

The authors arguments only matter if you think that platforms will remain
fragmented. I think we have different app stores currently because of the
tight integration from hardware to software, but much of these features will
move to the browser (like location), and I suspect/hope the pendulum will
swing back to web-apps, possibly with the exception of a huge high-end games
market.

Apple has large profit margins from its hardware, and now is in Apple's
business with Siri and ad networks.

Those businesses may be better when tied to the apple platform, but that
doesn't mean that will be the only way to access them.

At the same time, Apple doesn't have a great history of building solid web
based products (excluding browser based stuff like web-kit), so we'll have to
see.

~~~
YooLi
"Why the author seems to think that apps in the iTunes store are better than
apps in other app stores is beyond me. There may be more apps in the iTunes
store, but I doubt they have higher quality."

Your language makes it sound like you don't have first hand experience with
the App Store apps. As the owner of an EVO and an iPod Touch, there are much
better (quality) apps in the App Store. That said, these devices are not just
for running apps.

------
sandipagr
while I agree to most part of the article, I'd like to see however what are
the ratio's of android to iphone sales for AT&T. If iphone is a clear winner
there, only thing Apple has to do is make it available for other carriers and
they will own the market again. I think lot of android users in other
categories don't have the option to get iPhone and so get Android (the best
alternative).

